# 08 SENTRA - Retrofit Steering Wheel Controls



## 008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've recently bought myself a new 2.0S, so I registered in the forums just now.

I live in Brazil, and here the 2.0S comes with the 6-speaker single CD player, no MP3 and, alas, it didn't come with steering wheel controls. Not even the Brazilian-market top trim, the 2.0SL, comes with them! Quite usual for models and versions to be stripped down to be sold here, which is bad. 

In my case, I just have a blank plastic "faceplate" on the left side of my steering wheel where the audio buttons should be.

Would any of you know if there is a way of retrofitting the audio controls to my steering wheel? I've done a lot of research and found that in other Nissan models the controls and the "faceplate" are actually one part as a whole, I thought if I could get a hold on a set of audio controls I'd maybe be able to pull my wheel apart and put the controls in place of that blank faceplate.

But for that, I would need to find out:

* If i can get these steering wheel controls somewhere
* Whether my car would have the proper harness fitted.

Just for reference - I have found this guide for doing exactly the same thing on a 350Z: http://www.350z-tech.com/zwiki...stall

It seems doable on the Sentra too, the only difference being that I'd like to keep the original stereo because the trip computer is tied to it.

Well, this is a helluva long text, but thanks for any help on this!

Cheers


----------



## 008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooops i messed the writeup link.
Here's the proper one: Steering Wheel Removal and Audio Control Install - Nissan 350Z & 370Z Wiki

Cheers


----------

